# My adult H.spinosa,



## Benjamin (Apr 3, 2012)

They have started feeding again after their dormant period. Not the most outgoing turtle.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome. I have a pair of them there cool. Have you gotten eggs yet? I can't find any incubation techniques on their eggs.


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 3, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Awesome. I have a pair of them there cool. Have you gotten eggs yet? I can't find any incubation techniques on their eggs.


 I have gotten several eggs from them over the years. From what I have heard in recent times incubation is nothing to difficult.
I am going to incubate any eggs at room temperature. It works for geoemyda, cuora, clemmys, and indotestudo. It appears to be working for kinixys as well.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 3, 2012)

I've never had any hatch yet but I might try that. Or just leave them in the greenhouse when she lays next time. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 3, 2012)

tortadise said:


> I've never had any hatch yet but I might try that. Or just leave them in the greenhouse when she lays next time. Hopefully it will work.


 Good luck. How often do you gets egg(s)?


----------



## tortadise (Apr 3, 2012)

I've had my pair for 4 years now gotten eggs twice. Every other year. I only got 2 each time.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## l0velesly (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice looking plastrons!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 4, 2012)

From the odd little snippets here and there we've seen of your animals, you seem to have a very interesting and diverse collection. Very interesting. Makes me want to see more. MORE!!


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 4, 2012)

emysemys said:


> From the odd little snippets here and there we've seen of your animals, you seem to have a very interesting and diverse collection. Very interesting. Makes me want to see more. MORE!!


 Thank you. I have under 20 species, perhaps about 100 animals. I am certainly at my limits. Started a manouria photo shoot last night.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 4, 2012)

I have 15 species and about 100 animals too. I don't have any more room to diversify, so I'm staying with what I have. But there are so many, many that I'd really like to have!


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice turtles!


----------

